# My new Aluminum Crushloks.



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are my new Aluminum Crushloks....a HUGE thanks to Randy Miller at R&R Performance ATV....also another HUGE Thanks to Matt at Mud-Throwers.com for the Silverbacks...they are 28x10x12's. :rockn:

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/577398682MoLXbw


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looking good mark. 
1st place is in your reach!


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

How did you do last time out good luck man


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks good Boot!!


----------



## Hampster rancher (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

shaaaazammm i had to put on my sunglass's ...lol... i like the solid crushlok .. lookin good legger


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> How did you do last time out good luck man


2nd place in my class.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

walker said:


> shaaaazammm i had to put on my sunglass's ...lol... i like the solid crushlok .. lookin good legger




LOL....its all about the :bling:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That's shinny...me likey.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

those backs look really wide for being on crushlocks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

wood butcher said:


> those backs look really wide for being on crushlocks



They are almost 7 inches at top. Its the side lugs that make the backs look like that. It really about how much space to hold air to keep the bouyacy down so they don't float. Plus they are flat in the pics....if I put air in them they get real skinny.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good.. Do you ever answer your text messages..

Call me this afternoon Boy.. Dont make me come up there


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

CanAmChris said:


> Looks good.. Do you ever answer your text messages..
> 
> Call me this afternoon Boy.. Dont make me come up there


  My phone hasn't worked in a week. It won't until I get a new one on Sunday. I will call you tonight


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> 2nd place in my class.


 
That first place is coming some congrats man LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> That first place is coming some congrats man LOOKS GOOD



Yeah....just hard to beat those two seaters. onder:


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

looks awessome!


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

you have one very nice machine


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

ranceola said:


> you have one very nice machine


 
Thank You!


----------

